# Please suggest a IR-based speaker switch



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I have zero experience with speaker switches, please suggest a speaker switch that is _IR controlled_ and will allow two pair of speakers to be used from a single two channel amp, only one pair of speakers will be driven at any one time. Amp is the 125 watt into 8 ohms Emotiva UPA-2 and speaker pairs are Infinity P162 and P362, both rated at 8 ohms.

Im finding things like this but its not IR controlled and I have no idea if quality fluctuates a lot between manufactures:

http://www.mycablemart.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1054

Budget is hopefully under $50. 

Thanks for any input


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I searched for one yesterday and I couldn't find one. :dontknow: I'm starting to think there isn't one out there. :scratch:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Appreciate the effort. I searched everywhere, guess maybe the demand is just not there. Found, I believe it was crestron, who makes a $150 solution but that seems like a ridiculous outlay for a simple IR controlled switch.

My ignorance of a better option, and the hope that sound quality wont suffer, has lead me to the Monster Cable SS-6. They have a four-pair switch but the six-pair SS-6 can be had "like new" on amazon for about the same price as the SS-4. This solution requires pin-style speaker connectors, 6 pair of those from monoprice and a SS-6 is a total of $50 shipped. Leaves me manually switching but I guess thats whats available for the budget. Not fond of Monster gear (as a general rule) but was pleasantly surprised this switch is not outrageously over-priced like most all of their stuff. Im certainly open to other manufactures in the manual speaker switch realm if anyone knows of quality switches...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

ATON is one brand I see.....http://www.atonhome.com/DLA2Room.html


----------

